# Weeds around the new pond



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Just curious what types of weedkillers you guys recommend spraying , in my case, around the part of the dock that is above the water line but still on the slope into the pond? 

Can I use Roundup sparingly/direct saturation? or is there something better for broadleaf control ( Permanant is preferred)

Thanks guys, I am in SW Ohio if that makes a difference, lots of Queen Annes Lace, Ragweed, etc. 

Salmonid 
_________________________
Have fish..Will Travel
Mark Blauvelt - Dayton Ohio


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Fishman will probably be able to provide you with some better answers.

I don't know of any chemicals that have residual properties that are EPA approved for wetlands.

It's pretty hard to beat glyphosate, the active ingredient in Roundup, but Roundup's surfactant is not legal for wetlands. Glyphosate can be purchased in generic form from most feed stores and graineries and is legal for aquatic use in pure form. There are EPA approved surfactants available that are approved for wetland use but they're pretty expensive. I've heard of people adding a small amount of dish soap to the glysophate to help cut through the waxy part of the leaves and better deliver the chemical but never tried it personally. Glysophate can take 4-8 weeks to see results.

At my place, the water is down almost a foot right now exposing about 3'-4' of the riprap high and dry. I have some spotty but pretty vigorous crabgrass right now that I mostly just pull out by hand. It's pretty easy since there's geotextile fabric under the riprap. 

I will occasionally use Roundup (just the regular stuff not the season-long, heavy brush, or fast acting) if the weeds are high and dry around the edges, spot treating individuals and using care not to get any in the water. It can't be any worse than what I get from runoff from the surrounding crop fields. I've also heard of people applying herbicides by soaking a cotton glove in it and stroking it on the weeds (wearing a rubber glove under the soaked cotton glove I would assume).


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep in mind that once you have bare dirt, you could have erosion problems. I've had limited success when using gly on broadleafs, which is why I always mix it with 2,4,D. If broadleafs are your major problem, I would stick to simply 2,4,D. It will work as well or better, and it's much cheaper. Also worth mentioning, with the hot and dry weather, the results will be slow coming. These types of herbicides only work as the plant grows, and there's not a lot of growth happening right now. It may be best to wait until we start getting some rain.
This should give you a good idea of how to treat:
http://www.cdms.net/ldat/ld52C000.pdf


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Simazine works and it's safe. The water is to warm to get a great effect out of it now though.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Simazine is a pre-emergent herbicide, if I'm not mistaken. Too late for that if the weeds are there now. Also, from some things I've read it's not terribly safe, but it's tough to know what to believe sometimes.


----------



## rebu (Aug 11, 2007)

I would not recommend Roundup. That kills everything. YOu want some type of vegetation to keep the soil from running into your pond. I use basic liquid Weed Killer on a mild dose. I use a sprayer and work with low pressure to control overspray. I walk around spraying lightly above the waterline to a foot outside. I don't think a little in the water will hurt, but I take my time to minimize that. I've been doing this for 20 yrs without any visible detriment to the pond.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> It's pretty hard to beat glyphosate.



That's all I'm saying


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Simazine is what farmers use for weedkiller while irragating their corn and other crops. I believe it's very safe compared to round up. I've sprayed it on top of my weed infested pond and it's the only thing that did work out of 4 products I tried. The fish seem to bite better when it's in there too. It does have to be used in late spring before the water warms to much. It probably will work in early fall too if the temp doesn't drop to rapidly.


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Go to ( pond weeds) on computer, you will find a lot of options there.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Salmonoid, you may wish to fully research the use of simazine if your horses will be grazing around the pond.


----------

